# Conair Infiniti Curling Wand



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 15, 2011)

If you have the conair curling wand how do you curl your hair?

I usually take sections about an inch and wrap it around the barrel, but I always get the same type of curl. They look like Taylor Swifts curls.

I do like those curls but sometimes I want something a little looser. Any suggestions?

I've tried to youtube it but the results in all the videos I've watched are exactly the way mine usually turn out.

They look very similar to these curls: 



I do like the curls but I sometimes want something looser.


----------



## katana (Nov 18, 2011)

Im don't curl my hair very often but I would think you need a larger barrel. You would get bigger and looser curls.

In the picture you posted it it looks like curls similar to that can perhaps be undone a bit or unravelled so the curl isnt so tight.

Im sorry I am not of much help, someone else here will have more ideas or techniques I am sure.


----------



## Frecklie (Nov 19, 2011)

I section my hair into short strands and wrap them on the wand. It usually works for me but you have to do the same for every strand =]


----------

